# CEL (Check Engine Light)



## BlueG (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi All,

I know that this same topic was probably posted over 100 times already but i would like if anyone can help me with the following problem please as this is really frustrating

I have a Nissan B15 2004 Model, and when i purchased the car the speedometer wasn't working, the odometer was working for about a week and then it stopped .. i checked all the fuses and the fuses are good

A diagnostic was done because the check engine light was on and it pulled a code of P0500 (Vehicle Speed Sensor A) and a complete diagnostic showed Speed Sensor Motor

A used speed sensor was purchased and installed but still no speed reading .. also i tried changing the speedo head (instrument cluster) with a used one but still no speed reading nor odometer reading

I don't knw what else can be done .....

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nico Club's site has downloadable service manuals and NissanHelp.com has downloadable section. Get yourself the "Engine Control" section of the service manual and follow the diagnostics for the P0500 service code. The fact the odometer was working and not the speedometer for a time suggests that the speed sensor and circuit were fine at that time and the issue was in the cluster. It's possible that used cluster was faulty, as well. Personally, if it were mine, I would send the original cluster out to a place that repairs clusters and have them check it out. Circuit Board Medics is one such place.


----------

